# Jenkins County



## wpart0063 (Jan 1, 2009)

Anyone interested in Jenkins County?  I will not know how many spots we have available until the end of January.  However, I will go ahead and get your contact info and call you when I know.  I will contact in the order I recieve information from individuals interested.

5500Ac.

1100.00 per member....150.00 camp fee for the year for those with campers.

Max of 30 Members

Camp Facility with water, electricity, and Septic.  Camp is located on a River.

3.5 miles of Ogeechee River Frontage

Pines / Hardwoods / Orchards / Crop Fields (corn/soybean)

Large Turkey Population

Year Round Lease

If this interests you please PM me with additional questions or contact info.  I will contact you just as soon as I know the number of spots available.  Thanks for the interest......


----------



## southerndraw (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds pretty good, I take it there are a lot of hardwood bottoms being right on the river?


----------



## wpart0063 (Jan 15, 2009)

All PM's Answered


----------



## rlnixon219 (Jan 19, 2009)

When you know the # of openings please let me know. rlnixon219@bellsouth.net


----------



## jack30906 (Jan 19, 2009)

any hogs?


----------



## wpart0063 (Jan 20, 2009)

3.5 miles of frontage on the Ogeechee River....The amount of Hogs on the property is less than you would think....

Thanks for your interest....


----------



## Bert24 (Jan 20, 2009)

I am interested please let me know what is available. I would like to have a place my wife and I can come too year round. She doesn't hunt but we both like camping, hiking and boating I will be the only one hunting. Please contact me as soon as possible I am looking to lease something very soon.

Thank you
Bert24 
352-638-7508


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 20, 2009)

How is it for duck hunting? Nice buck in your avatar btw.


----------



## daniel09 (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you know how many openings you have yet?


----------



## caughtinarut (Jan 7, 2016)

????


----------



## flabowhunter36 (Jan 8, 2016)

Sounds good, if there are still openings I could potentially fill 2?


----------

